#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Shell Script: Diretorio com espaço no nome

## nod3vic3

Olá comunidade Under,

Estou fazendo um shell script pra automatizar um backup de um diretório no samba.

O problema é que o diretório tem o nome de Arquivos de Programa ele está no /home/sistema, só que não posso mudar esse nome. 

Daí no meu shell script preciso entrar dentro desse diretorio, e quando dou um cd /home/sistema/Arquivos de Programa não vai dá o seguinte erro 


> cd: /home/sistema/Arquivos: No such file or directory


 o shell não consegue pegar o caminho inteiro do diretório.

Já tentei de várias maneiras, alguém tem uma idéia de como posso fazer.

----------


## spectrum

coloca entre aspas assim:
"Arquivos de Programas"
ou assim
Arquivos\bde\bProgramas (nao lembro ao certo se a barra é assim: \ ou assim: /)
abraços

----------


## nod3vic3

> coloca entre aspas assim:
> "Arquivos de Programas"
> ou assim
> Arquivos\bde\bProgramas (nao lembro ao certo se a barra é assim: \ ou assim: /)
> abraços


Funcionou colocando entre aspas. Eu já havia testado assim só que não havia funcionado porque eu estava atribuindo o caminho do diretorio para uma variavel de depois executava cd $caminho. Daí não ia de geito nenhum. 

Deixei direto, agora vai.

Valew pela força

----------


## NO-BREAK

Amigão.... quando cv tiver em um diretório que esteja dando este tipo de dúvida, dá um TAB (tecla)... Vai te mostrar a escrita correta... Como em várias outras coisas no linux, o caractere de espaço entre os dois sistemas é meio que incompativél... 

Espero ter ajudado...

----------


## whinston

sem sacanear e vir com aquelas frase boba, principalmente pq eu posto 1 monte de coisa sem ficar pesquisando, mas resolveu completamente o teu problema?

tem 1 tópico da semana passada sobre um problema muito parecido com o seu.

----------


## spectrum

Acho que o topico ja tinha acabado..... :roll: 




> Postado originalmente por spectrum
> 
> coloca entre aspas assim:
> "Arquivos de Programas"
> ou assim
> Arquivos\bde\bProgramas (nao lembro ao certo se a barra é assim: \ ou assim: /)
> abraços
> 
> 
> ...

----------

